# Altima 2.5l se 4 cylinder 2005 - Strange start



## riekistyx (Feb 21, 2008)

Work Done:
Recently - replaced oil filter/oil, transmission fluid exchange at 70k miles (lived in Florida), and spark plugs, checked battery for gunk and corrosion and found nothing, ecm is replaced under that recall a long long while ago as well. Afterwards drove from florida to California in 3 days roughly 2.8k miles.

Situation - When I start engine from early morning next day it seems like the engine is about to pop. I guess you would describe it as rough? It vibrates as if its igniting powerfully more than it usually did. While it doesn't sound like a gun shot I would say the rumble that goes off from it feels like it sound wave wise.

I'm curious if anyone has any suggestions about this or if I should worry at all.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It could be a failing ignition coil on one of the cylinders or a fuel injector leaking down. It's tough to say without doing some checks.


----------



## riekistyx (Feb 21, 2008)

Check engine light isn't on when started(assuming none of these would show up). Would a tune up cover both of these problems?


----------

